# Chocolate Sable Color Changes



## micki2much

I have heard of these guys color changing so much I thought I start a post so we can see the changes these chocolate sables go through. Lucy looks soo much like Fin, and I think close to his age so I do hope Rory posts some pics! Finnegan is 6.5 months now, still a little (just over 5 lbs) Taz, but does make us laugh sooo much, we think he thinks his name is "NO FINNEGAN" ound: Any way here are some Finnegan pics - don't let that angelic look fool you!!:evil: And let's see some of these changes, all colors too! The first 2 he was about 3 months, the last two are from the past 2 weeks (6 1/2 months), he is lightened.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*michelle!*

He is probably one of the "prettiest" havanese I have ever seen. How dashing he is! Lucky you!

And if he has an Irish temperament, watch out! My Grandmother was Charlotte O'Halloran from Tulla!


----------



## Scooter's Family

He is beautiful!


----------



## trueblue

Awww...Finnegan really is adorable! He has lightened up quite a bit, hasn't he?


----------



## Leeann

He is so adorable Michelle. What fun to watch him change, you will have to keep updating this thread with new pictures so we can all watch with you.


----------



## marb42

Michelle, he is absolutely adorable. His colors are so pretty, and I can tell he lightened up. He has these swirls of lighter colors that are so cute.
Gina


----------



## iluvhavs

*LUCY's Color changes*

Here are some pictures of Lucy. She's a little shy of 9 months and weighs in at 9.4 lbs.

She has a lot of apricot coloring on her legs and back. Very interesting to watch it evolve. She looks totally different depending on what light she's in: sunlight, camera flash, room light........It's hard to pin her down.


















Flash









Natural light


----------



## micki2much

Rory, Lucy is sooooo beautiful!! It is amazing how her darker parts (back, ears, tip of tail) are the same places Fin's are!!!!!! And Linda yes...that Irish temperament is sooo there in my little Cuban pup ound: He has lightened, I will keep posting to show these changes, I have seen some go completely cream!!!


----------



## iluvhavs

I think Finn and Lucy will end up very similar. The breeder said she had no idea what Lucy would grow into because she started so dark. Her tail is always going to be chocolate. Her ears are going to be brown and red. Her back, I think will go apricot and pewter and her legs will stay that creamy color. I would love to cut the hair off her back to see what it will look like, but saving that for Spring!

Here she is in her darker days:

December 2008

















6 weeks-


----------



## lfung5

I love the chocolates!


----------



## Maxmom

I think I've fallen in love with chocolate! :kiss:


----------



## Missy

Oh Finn is handsome. and so is Lucy. Finnegan actually looks like he has kept a lot of his color.... I love the eyes on the chocolates.

you want to see color change... this is jasper at 2 wks, 9 wks and at 7 months...


----------



## Poornima

Fin and Lucy are gorgeous.


----------



## iluvhavs

Oh, jasper is so cute!!! I love his expression.


----------



## micki2much

OMG Missy!!! Jasper really did change, that is sooo cool! He is such a cutie!!!


----------



## Brady's mom

Both your choclolates (and of course Jasper too) are so beautiful. I love to see all the changes in our havs!


----------



## micki2much

The changes are sooo cool in these little guys. Seamus did not change at all but just his spots lightened softly so it is sooo cool to see these drastic changes!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

Wow, that is a change on Jasper! If coats are going to change, by what age would you know this? If they are a year old, are their coats about what they are going to be as far as coloring?


----------



## Amy R.

Oh I love looking at all of these beautiful chocolate drops! Such sweet faces!


----------



## Amy R.

OMG Missy. Jassy looks like a different dog!!!


----------



## maryam187

Dear goodness, has anyone else noticed Fin's eyelashes? Adorable.


----------



## Redorr

maryam187 said:


> Dear goodness, has anyone else noticed Fin's eyelashes? Adorable.


That was the first thing I noticed. How lovely the puppy eyelashes can be! They look like movie stars.

These two dogs are just beautiful. Like Kubrick, they will change over time, but to all sorts of lovely coloration.

And Jasper! Wow - lucky we don't use pictures to identify our pups. Lola's body was all white when she was a pup, now it has 50% black in spots. She doesn't look like the same dog now, like Jaz.


----------



## hyindc

Fin and Lucy are both beautiful. They look remarkably like our Paco. He turned one year in January. Here are photos of him at 9 weeks, 6 months, 9 months and 1 year. I think he started out a little darker than Fin or Lucy (although Fin has retained a darker face), but all three will probably end up the same.


----------



## iluvhavs

Oh, my! Paco is beautiful!! I would be very happy if Lucy ended up with Paco's coloring,

Great pictures.


----------



## micki2much

OMG Harvey I knew there was another Choc sable I was thinking of...Paco... He soooo much looks like Fin and Lucy, it is just so amazing how these chocolate Sables change yet they keep those BEAUTIFUL eyes! Next question, are all chocolate sables as ornery as Finnegan!!!!!


----------



## marb42

Wow, they are all gorgeous! What amazing colors!!!!!
Gina


----------



## IneedaHav

How exciting to see the changes in color--can't wait to see which puppy will pick me and how they change color. I love their little chocolate noses--like little hershey kisses


----------



## Perugina

My daughter just told me yesterday she thinks we should get a little chocolate brother or sister for Sophie...oh great we both crave chocolate and are coming down with MHS!

IWAP!


----------



## iluvhavs

*Lucy getting lighter!*

Just checking in with an updated picture of Lucy at 10 months, 10.4 lbs.

Where's Finnegan??


----------



## hyindc

Lucy sure is lightening, but is as pretty as ever. Paco is now 15 month, and looks so much like Lucy. Once he gets his next haircut (next week), he will be just as light as her. But so far he still has his dark brown tips. Here he is this past week -


----------



## good buddy

oooh don't get me started thinging I wanna chocolate! They sure are beautiful dogs guys! I love all the pics but must confess I can't tell them apart! They all look very similar! Well all except Missy's Jasper and that's only because I've seen him enough to recognize him! Beautiful chocolates!


----------



## Mommy2Elvis

Awww all of these pictures are just too precious!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom

Those colors are gorgeous.
I want one too.


----------



## micki2much

Oh yes, they are lightening up. Lucy and Paco are soooo beautiful!!!!!! Here are some of Fin just before his neuter last week, he is 7.5 months and was 7.8lbs. He seems to have alot of apracot color under him and he is dark around his nose and tail. PS - the onsie was only worn the night BEFORE, the surgery did NOT slow him down for a minute ound:


----------



## Pixiesmom

Michelle his coloring is absolutely beautiful!
I swear, those chocolates seriously encourage MHS.


----------



## iluvhavs

Thanks for the pictures, Michelle. Finn has kept a lot of the darker coloring on his face, but I'm sure he'll ligthen up in the next few months. He is so cute!! His nose is much darker than Lucy's. She is really on the light side of chocolate....milk chocolate 

Lucy had a growth spurt recently. I thought she was destined to be a teeny-weeny, but she has gained a pound in the last month! She also lighthen quite a bit, but now I can see some Apricot coloring growing out on her back................DH calls her alligator girl. She has a narrower muzzle than Rico and is always snappin':croc: Never actually bites, just snaps at the air.....she's so silly.


----------



## hyindc

*Paco after grooming*

Welll, we took Paco and Luke to the groomer yesterday. She fell in love with Paco's sable coat and recommended against cutting it. So, it looks like we are in for a lot of combing and brushing. But he came back beautiful, and of course kept all his brown hair. Here he is post-grooming, with all his hair still intact...


----------



## micki2much

Paco is such a handsome boy!!!!!!!!!! But where are the pics of Luke?????


----------



## hyindc

Luke is in a new short puppy coat....you can see him on the puppy cut thread.


----------



## DAJsMom

I was looking through some old photos the other day and came across this one of Dusty. She was about 9 months old and right in the middle of changing color.
Now she's three and picking up all kinds of gold/caramel color on her legs, head, and tail, in areas where the chocolate and white coloring meet. Looking back at puppy pics of her, I think she was originally chocolate and tan irish pied. If not, I don't know where all the tan is coming from, but I love it!


----------



## hyindc

Paco looked just like Dusty at the same age, except without the white around the neck that makes Dusty an Irish pied, and without what looks like dark roots along Dusty's back. Paco's started out dark brown, but his carmel colored roots began to show by 3 months and were the predominant color on his back by 9 months. That's the color his back remains today, except for the remnants of brown on the tips of the hair growing from his back.


----------



## Scooter's Family

They're all so pretty! I love seeing the color changes.


----------



## iluvhavs

*Lucy after her bath. Smelling the flowers*










*Love those flowers!!*


----------



## Petaluna

oh, look at lovely Lucy! That is the most kissable nose...!


----------



## Pixiesmom

Why am I looking at this thread again??!!
Stop making want a chocolate!!!!!!


----------



## micki2much

Oh that Lucy is soooooo beautiful!!!! I love that nose!!!!! Rory, beware :spy:- I have family in Mass that I visit, I could swing by your way and snap that little girl UP!!!ound:


----------



## Evye's Mom

micki2much said:


> Oh yes, they are lightening up. Lucy and Paco are soooo beautiful!!!!!! Here are some of Fin just before his neuter last week, he is 7.5 months and was 7.8lbs. He seems to have alot of apracot color under him and he is dark around his nose and tail. PS - the onsie was only worn the night BEFORE, the surgery did NOT slow him down for a minute ound:
> 
> View attachment 21996
> 
> 
> View attachment 21997
> 
> 
> View attachment 21998
> 
> 
> View attachment 21999


Picture #3 cracked me up !!!! As if to say "talk to the hand".

What gorgeous chocolates !!!! Love em, love em, love em.


----------



## marjrc

I'm in love with ALL of your chocolate sables!!! I have always enjoyed seeing pics of them. My wish is to have a chocolate and a red one day. sigh...... 

I remember how much darker Dusty was a while ago when we were first posting here. They go through so many fascinating changes! Ricky was jet black as a pup and now, at almost 3, has a silver/white coat over his black undercoat.


----------

